# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  *ضروري جدا جدا جدا*

## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*أخواني وأخوتي ممكن تساعدوني في حل هذا السؤال  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*السؤال هو لماذا يسمى النحاس بالفلز الحر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*اللي يعرف يساعدني  أبغى الحل ضروري  جدا جدا جدا رحم الله والديكم*


*  وموفقين أنشاء الله*


*وشكرا . أختكم البتــــــــــــــــــول*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

هلا خييوه البتول
تقصدين بالفلز الحر هو الفلز الانتقالي ؟؟

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*أختي هو المجموعه 1ب فلزات العمله*

*مشكورة أختي* 

*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*خيووه احنا للحين ما خذينا فلزات العملة*
*بس يمكن السبب في هذا التسمية*
*يرجع لتوزيعه الالكتروني الشاد*
*Cu:(Ar) 4s 3d*
*في 4s الكترون واحد*
*وفي 3d عشرة الكترونات*
*فبسبب هذا التوزيع الالكتروني*
*والقوة الكبيرة الي ترتبط فيها الالكترونات* 
*في ذرات العنصر*
*فجعلتها تكون اقل نشاط كيميائي*
*وتوجد في الطبيعة بحالتها العنصرية*
*واذا ما كنتي مستعيله عليه*
*فبسال لج الاستاذ بكرى*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*مشكورة أختي الله يعطيك العافيه رحم الله والديك*

*ومشكورة أختي على المحاوله أنشاء الله ما أنسك من الدعاء*

*بس أنا أبغى اليوم ضروري* 

*بس أختي سؤال أنتي في صف ثاني علمي*

*ومشكورة أختي مرة ثانيه*

*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*ايي انه في ثاني*
*ادرس توحيد مسارات*
*وتخصصي فيز وريض*
*واذا تبين اي شي ثاني*
*ترااانا حاضرين*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*مشكورة أختي ما تقصرين الله يعطيك الف عافيه ويوفقك أنشاء الله*

*بس في شي ما فهمته وهو توحيد مسارات ؟؟ وشلون تخصص فيزياء ورياضيات ؟؟*

*أنتو شلون أدرسون؟؟*

*ومشكورة أختي*

*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*أختي اذا أزعجتش خلاص مايحتاج* 

*أدري أن أسئلتي كثيرة*

*أسفه على الأزعاج*

*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*لا حبيبتي عادي*
*توحيد مسارات يعني نفس نظامكم*
*في صف اول ثانوي كلنا ناخذ نفس المواد*
*ومن ثاني ثانوي نبدا نتخصص*
*60% تكون مود مشتركة شنو ما كان تخصصك لازم تدرسهم*
*و 40% مواد تخصصيه*
*والتخصصات مختلفة العلمي قسمين فيز وريض اوكيم وحيا*
*والادبي 3 عرب وانج او انج وعرب او انج وفرنسي*
*وعندج اخر شي التجاري*
*وانتي شنو تخصصج وفي اي صف ؟؟*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*


*و أنا ياأختي  تخصصي في قسم العلوم الطبيعيه (علمي) في صف ثاني ثانوي وشكـــــــــــرا * 


*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*


*أخواني ماحد عنده الجواب رحم الله والديكم أعطوني الحل* 


*وموفقين أنشاء الله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*تعرفين خيووه*
*انه اليوم سالت الاستاذ*
*يقولي ( يعني إيه فلز حر*
*ما فيش حاجة اسمها فلز حر*
*الي يقولك ان النحاس فلز حر*
*هاتيهو لي انا عايز اتفاهم معاه*
*وخذيها نصيحه مني*
*ما تسمعيش من اي حد*
*وما تقرايش اي كتاب وتصدقيه*
*لانه ممكن اي حد بيقولك كلام*
*لكن من غير ما يكون فاهمه كويس ولا عنده اي تفسير )*
*فياريت بعد ما ترد عليكم المعلمة بجواب*
*تقولينه لي عشان اقوله له*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*والله أختي حيرتني أنا بحت عنه ماليقته وأنتي تقولين مافي شي أسمه فلز حر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وشلون وأحنا درسناه*
*طيب أختي الله يعطيك العافيه أنا بقول المعلمه وأنشاء الله خير .بس أختي في فلزات توجد في الطبيعه بشكل حر صح لولا*
*وشكرا*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

*موفقين أنشاءالله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*ايي صحيح*
*في عناصر توجد بشكل منفرد في الطبيعة*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 

*طيب أختي شلون أنتي حيرتيني ألحين؟؟؟*  
*ومشكورة وأسفين على الازعاج*
*موفقين أنشاءالله*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*خلج وياي شوي اوكي*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*


*طيب أختي بس فهميني.*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*احنا لو يينا نميز*
*بناخذ مثال Al*
*لا يوجد في الطبيعة بحالته* 
*العنصرية ولكن يوجد متحدا بعناصر اخر*
*ليش؟؟؟ نظرا لنشاطه الكيميائي*
*لكن لو يينا ل Au*
*يوجد حر في الطبيعة*
*ليش ؟؟ لانه غير نشط*
*عرفتي الفرق؟؟*
*بلييز اذا في اي شي*
*مو واضح او تحسينه مو صح*
*قولي لي*
*مع ان الكلام قاعده انقله لج* 
*من الكتاب*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*أختي سمحيلي ما فهمت ؟؟؟؟ مشكورة أختي خلاص بسئل المعلمه*

*مشكورة تعبتك معاي* 

*موفقين أنشاء الله *

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*سوري خيووه*
*كان ودي اساعدج*
*بس يالله*
*وتعبكمــ راحـــه*

----------


## الحساوية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*


*مشكورة أختي في ميزان أعمالش أنشاء الله*

*موفقين أنشاء الله*

----------

